# AR series with Hed wide rims?



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm looking at purchasing a new Felt Ar series bike for the new year. I use Hed wheels that utilize the wider rim design. Does anyone here use that combination? I'm asking to see if there are any fit issues with the rims. Cervelo has some issues in the rear with being too narrow. Feel free to PM me since this is my first post on this board!


----------



## bareitherd (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an AR series bike and ride the new Zipp Firecrest 404's and 808's no problem


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

My Specialized SWorks SL2 is barely okay with my Stinger 90s. In the wet when debris sticks to the wheel (dirt, whatever), I'll hear it rub the chainstays when I'm digging deep.

I would definately confirm because it's really close on my bike.


----------



## bareitherd (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes that is correct my training partner rides a s-works Tarmac sl-2 and sl-3 and the firecrest wheels barely fit. There is a good quarter inch or more of clearance on each side of the wheel with th AR frame


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

I have an AR1 with Hed jet 6 c2 w/o any issue. You are good to go.

Bareitherd - how you like the zipp? I am thinking about getting a pair of 404 carbon clinchers.


----------



## bareitherd (Feb 11, 2009)

The zipp wheels are great to ride. The new wide rim designs make a huge difference in ride quality. The wheels feel super stable in cornering and inspire you to take corners even faster. I attendend the zipp aero seminar at interbike and the design of the new shape really seems to have an aero advantage but even if it didn't the fact that the wheels seem so hooked up in the corners will make you faster especially in criteriums where the is a lot of cornering. In my opinion the look and the quality of finish is second to none. I have ridden and own a lot of zipp wheels. I currently have 6 sets including the firecrest 404's, 808's and the aluminum 101. Never have had an issue with any of these wheels. I did crash hard in a criterium this year and put a hole through the front 404 wheel but despite that the wheel was still true when put on the trueing stand. Zipp replaced the wheel without issue under their no fault crash replacement program.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

How do you guys like your AR1? I am thinking about picking one up.


----------

